

Warning: Do you protect your web statistics? - eusman
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&as_qdr=all&q=%22dashboard%22+%22google+analytics%22+filetype%3Apdf

======
uruzseven
I secure mine but I don't think most people do. Here are some more stats

[http://www.google.com/search?q=inurl%3Awebalizer+%2Binurl%3A...](http://www.google.com/search?q=inurl%3Awebalizer+%2Binurl%3Ausage)

Of course it's not that big of a hole and some sites actually like showing it
off.

------
run4yourlives
Why would you want to, exactly? It's not exactly a state secret.

